# BLU Studio 5.0K Tech Support Needed



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

I have an unlocked BLU Studio 5.0K phone and I am having trouble with the update. I can download the update through wi-fi but it doesn't let me install it, when I press the install button I get an error message saying error with update package try again. And I try it again and it does the same thing.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you unlock the phone or root the phone? There's a difference.

Where are you getting the update from?


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Did you unlock the phone or root the phone? There's a difference.
> 
> Where are you getting the update from?


I bought the phone already unlocked and I had to root the number when I was connecting it to my company, the update I am getting it from the phone on about phone and then on wireless update.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you tried 3g ? there is also a place here where there may be further info https://plus.google.com/communities/117846429749085694805


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

OoSuperGameRoO said:


> I bought the phone already unlocked and I had to root the number when I was connecting it to my company, the update I am getting it from the phone on about phone and then on wireless update.


If the phone is unlocked and rooted, over the air updates will not work.


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> If the phone is unlocked and rooted, over the air updates will not work.


Maybe because of the update is not working my phone has problems generating pictures and I cant download a picture message.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like your rooting process was not so successful.


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Sounds like your rooting process was not so successful.


What can I do.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try reinstalling the stock rom have a look on http://www.xda-developers.com/ their forums may have something about your phone that could help, you will need to search it for info.


----------

